# من تصميمي مخطط العام لقرية مطاعم عالمية



## arc_fares (15 مايو 2006)

تقوم الفكرة على اسس تخطيطية لتوزيع المساحات بالشكل المناسب بحيث تحقق الاستخدام الامثل للمساحات وذلك بتتابع المساحات و الفراغات بأشكال مختلفة تتراوح من تدرج محوري صارم وذلك من الفراغ العام الى شبه العام الى الخاص بطريقة عضويةتستمد مقوماتها من ضروف الموقع و المحيط والتكوين الداخلي.
قد اخترت الفناء كعنصر معماري اساسي لانه يقدم العديد من المميزات البيئيه و التصميميه وفي تحسين العلاقة بين المداخل والمخارج للمباني وإدخال عناصر الطبيعة اليها وتحسين الاحساس بالتوجية والمقياس الانساني و الانفتاح نحو الداخل. 
اتمنى ان ينال استحسانكم والله الموفق.............




 

م/ فارس


----------



## arc_fares (15 مايو 2006)




----------



## miro1_6 (15 مايو 2006)

جمييييييييييييييييييييييييييل.... تحليل رائع..


----------



## arc_fares (16 مايو 2006)

شكرا جزيلا miro


----------



## معماري طموح (16 مايو 2006)

موفق اخوي

بالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## هاوي تخطيط (16 مايو 2006)

عمل رائع جدا ومجهود متعوب عليه فعلا
ولكن اتسال اين تفاصيل المشروع 

وفقت أخي وشكرا


----------



## arc_fares (17 مايو 2006)

الاخ هاوي تخطيط المشروع مازال كمقترح اولي لاحدى الطرق الممكنه لاستثمار الارض للمالك مازال تحت التصميم بعد موافقة المالك على المقترح الاولي بنسبة لتفاصيل استخدامات الارض تجدها على اللوحة الثانية اما بنسبة للمباني مازالت تحت التصميم .......
شكرا هاوي تخطيط ........
شكرا معماري طموح.......


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (17 مايو 2006)

*رااائع*

أعتقد أنه عمل رائع وجميل واستخدامك للفناء في محله وتوزيعك لكتل المشروع موفق جدا تشكر عليه ولدي ملاحظة سألفت نظرك إليها أخي الحبيب:

1-إنني أرى أنك استخدمت طرق سيارات منحنية وغير منتظمة العرض مما سيسبب مشكلة كبيرة في حركة السيارات وخصوصا عند نقاط تلاقي الشوارع (intersection) تخيل معي أنك تسير بالسيارة في أول طريق متعرج في أسفل الصورة أعتقد أنه بحاجة إلى تقليل تعرجه أو أن تتحول شبكة الطرق كلها إلى خطوط مستقيمة.
2-إذا ما نظرنا إلى وسط اللوحة نجد عندك نقطة تلاقي للطرق وضعت عندها دوار ثم إلى أسفل هذا الدوار قمت بوضع مواقف للسيارات وأعتقد أنها ستسبب مشكلة للسيارات التي ستلتف حول هذا الدوار.
3-ألا حظ أنك استخدمت شبكة طرق المشاة متعامدة ومستقيمة واستخدمت طرق السيارات منحنية ومتعرجة ما رأيك لو عكست الآية فجعلت طرق المشاة هي المنحنية والمتعرجة وترمز بها للعضوية وطرق السيارات جعلتها منتظمة ومستقيمة .
4-الشيء الجميل عندك هو الطريق الخارجي الذي جعلته يلتف حول الأرض من الجميل أن تعمل منه بعض الإختراقات لتصل إلى كافة المباني بشكل مدروس ومرتب وتلغي شبكة الطرق الداخلية كلها وتحافظ على شبكة ممرات المشاة المظللة والتي تسمح باستعراض الأرض مشيا على الأقدام بدون تقاطع مع شبكة طرق السيارات.
وفقت لكل خير وأكرر عملك رائع وجهد كبير تشكر عليه...:13: :13:


----------



## مسلمة لله (17 مايو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاكم الله خيرا على هذا المجهود الرائع 
أتمنى لك مزيد التوفيق والمداوة على فعل الخير


----------



## arc_fares (17 مايو 2006)

الاخ العزيز فيصل الحصني اشكرك على مداخلتك والتي اعتز بها ....
اما بنسبه لاستخدامي للطرق المتعرجه وزيادة تعرجها وذلك لتقليل من السرعة بدون استخدام اشارات التحكم و المرور .......... 
واليك مقترح سابق للمشروع بشوارع منتظمه.......
مرة اخرى اكرر شكري لك اخي فيصل.
مسلمة لله شكرا جزيل و بالتوفيق.


----------



## محمودعبدالرؤف (18 مايو 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا المجهود الرائع 
أتمنى لك مزيد التوفيق


----------



## arc_fares (18 مايو 2006)

شكرا اخي محمود ...
تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق من الخالق جل وعلا


----------



## احمد حسني رضوان (27 مايو 2006)

المشروع متميز من ناحية التصميم العمراني


----------



## arc_fares (27 مايو 2006)

شكر لك اخي احمد حسني رضوان .........
و بالتوفيق لك من الله


----------



## المهندس عدنان حمود (21 يونيو 2006)

عمل ممتاز ولاكن المطلوب المزيد


----------



## "مؤمن بالله" (21 يونيو 2006)

فكره حلوه مهندس فارس لكن حاسس ان الطرق صعبه جدا في الحالتين 
اولا في المستقيم وده طبعا فكره سابقه للمشروع ففعلا مافيش سيارات هتمشي فيها مستقيمه خصوصا عند المنحنيات 
ثانيا بالنسبه للطرق المنحنيات التي في الرسمه النهائيه صعبه جدا ايضا لكونها كثيره جدا 
المفروض من وجهة نظري المحدوده 
ان الاعتبارات التصميميه للطرق هنا ان لا يستطيع من يسير في اول الطريق ان يرى اخره وذلك لاسباب منها انه لو راى اخر الطريق سوف تزيد السرعه جدا في الطرق المستقيمه
وايضا لانها تدعوا للملل اما عندما لايرى اخرها فانه وكانه يريد معرفة القادم اليه بمعنى اعطاؤه نوعا من التشويق
هذه مداخلتي بالنسبه للطرق اما لباقي المشروع فهو جميل وليس لدي تعليقات عنها


----------



## arc_fares (22 يونيو 2006)

شكرا اخي مشاكس على رايك القيم الذي سوف اخدة بعين الاعتبار مع تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق.


----------



## arc_fares (22 يونيو 2006)

الاخ المهندس عدنان حمود شكرا جزيل .. كلنا انشا الله نطمح للمزيد.


----------



## Abu Hammad (23 يونيو 2006)

ما شاء الله عمل رائع ...


----------



## رجب عبدالله حكومة (23 يونيو 2006)

I am wishing you all the best


----------



## arc_fares (24 يونيو 2006)

الاخوة abu hammad و رجب عبدالله حكومة شكرا على مروركم ..
تمنياتي لكم بالتوفيق.


----------



## عاشق حب رسول الله (25 يونيو 2006)

التخطيط رائع ..وبه جهد مبذول واضح ..
اعجبني فيه انسيابية الخطوط المنحنية ..والتي تنعكس بدورها علي احساس المستخدم لهذه الطرق بتغير وتنوع البؤر البصرية للمشاهد ...
لكن لي ملاحظه ذكرها بذكاء اخي الكريم فيصل ...وهي ان مسارات حركة السيارت تتغير في عروضها لتزيد وتنقص ..وهي بذلك من الناحية الوظيفيه تؤدي الي مشاكل في سيولة حركة السيارات ...اضيف عليها ..ان درجات الشوارع غير واضحه فياحبذا لو تم وضوح درجة الشارع من ناحية العروض فهي تزيد عند المداخل وتبدأ تتقلص حتي تصل الي اقل درجه في الشوارع الفرعية ....
ايضا ...الاحظ هنا ان مسارات الحركة اذا لم تكن في اتجاه واحد ...وكانت في اتجاهين ...فعند ذلك ستحدث مشاكل كبيره عند التقاطعات الحاده بالنسبة لحركة السيارات وعدم رؤية القادم من الاتجاه المعاكس ...
اتمني ان تتلافي هذه العيوب القاتله 
اما بصفه عامه ..مجهود اكثر من رائع تشكر عليه ...وجعلت اعيننا تنفتح علي الجمال وتنظر لروعة الخط المنحني الانسيابي الذي له سحر خاص 
جزاك الله كل خير ..وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله والي الامام دائما


----------



## arc_fares (29 يونيو 2006)

جزاك الله خير اخي عاشق حب رسول الله .
انشاء الله اتلافى العيوب 
ودمتم في حفظ الله


----------



## msjarch (30 مارس 2007)

مشروع جيد ووفقك الله.


----------



## msjarch (30 مارس 2007)

مشروع جيد ووفقك الله.


----------



## أروى (31 مارس 2007)

جميييييييييييل مووووووت
ربنا يوفقك


----------



## alhugafi66 (31 مارس 2007)

*مطاعم سياحية*

:2: :2: :2: :2:


----------



## sairac (31 مارس 2007)

بالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## architect_student (27 أبريل 2007)

جميل جدا الشغل


----------



## المهندس عامر (27 أبريل 2007)

المشروع جميل ولكن الحل الاول يعطي اريحية الحركة 
مع التمنيات بالتوفيق الدائم


----------



## نادية (28 أبريل 2007)

بجد تصميم كثير حلو يسلموا ايديك يا باش مهندس.........


----------



## مروة عبدالفتاح (28 أبريل 2007)

شكرا علي هذة الصور


----------



## archi_oj (28 أبريل 2007)

thanx very much


----------



## sirin (28 أبريل 2007)

شكرا كتييييييييييييييييير


----------



## غدير القدومي (28 أبريل 2007)

رااااااااااااااااااائع ..... واضح المجهود المبذول .... بوركت .... للأمام دائما


----------



## Archi27 (26 يونيو 2007)

مشكور على الجهد المضني والعمل الجيد


----------



## البندقداري (27 يونيو 2007)

الله ينور عليك وربنا يوفقك أنا اسمي ركن الدين بيبرس البندقداري من مصر هندسة شبين الكوم ( عمارة )


----------



## happest (27 يونيو 2007)

رااااااااااااااااااائع ..... واضح المجهود المبذول .... بوركت .... للأمام دائما


----------



## happest (27 يونيو 2007)

رااااااااااااااااااائع ..... واضح المجهود المبذول .... بوركت .... للأمام دائما


----------



## سارة باتنة (13 نوفمبر 2008)

شكررررررررررررررا ولكن لم يظهر اي شيء


----------



## mehdi_b10 (15 نوفمبر 2008)

*جمييييييييييييييييييييييييييل.... تحليل رائع..*


----------



## heshoo2010 (17 ديسمبر 2008)

جميل والى الامام


----------



## روزا سنحاريب (15 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاكم الله خيرا على هذا المجهود الرائع 
أتمنى لك مزيد التوفيق والمداوة على فعل الخير


----------



## mohamed2009 (15 سبتمبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه*


----------



## المعماري اسامه (15 سبتمبر 2009)

جميل جدا ولكن اخي انا افضله لحديقة عامة او مدينة ترفيهية اخي ليس تقصير بمجهودك الرائع والذي اثمن عليه واحترمه اكيد ، اما اعتراضي علي كل من:
1 - انظر اخي الشكل العام ماذا يوحي والشوارع وانظر لفكرة الوحدات الداخلية منتظمة ومستقرة.
2- مداخل ومخارج كثيرة ويمكن لامكانية الوصول من كل الشوارع ولكن لا يوجد اخي امكانية رؤية كل المطاعم بطريقي والاختيار.
3- لا اعلم صاحب الكار الواحد يحب ان يكون عنده او بجانبة مطعم اخر مع العلم ان الله يرزق من يشاء وايضا مع معرفتي ان المطاعم تتقسم الي انواع منها الصيني والشرقي والبرازيلي والتايلندي ووووو.
4- مواقف السيارات قليله جدا لعدد الطاولات في كل مطعم وخاصة مطاعم خمس نجوم.
5- امكانية التنقل مشيا ووجود ملاعب اطفال ايضا .

شاكر اخي وانا اسف ان كنت اثقلت عليك سامحني


----------



## أنا معماري (15 سبتمبر 2009)

أخي العزيز 

تصميم مميز , برغم أعتراض بعض الأخوه علي الطرق المنحنية , ولكن ما المانع من وجودها في منطقة ترفيهية للمطاعم علي سبيل التجديد , مقياس السيارة صغير بالنسبة للطريق المنحني
يوجد تنوع لعناصرالتصميم وتوزيع مناسب لمواقف السيارات , مع أمكانية زيادة أعدادها , من فراغات اللاند سكيب
في أنتظار رؤية مناظير للمطاعم مع الحلول الداخلية
المشاريع الجيدة و المميزة هي التي تلاقي نقد متنوع و منها الرأي المعارض.
............................تحياتي.......................................


----------



## eman sarhan (25 أكتوبر 2011)

رائع


----------

